# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  هوش مصنوعی

## amir6911

سلام به همه دوستان
اگر ممکنی ممنون میشم به من بگید چه تفاوتی بین بینایی ماشین و یا آموزش ماشین و یا اموزش عمیق و الگوریتم و هوش مصنوعی هست در واقع کدومشون زیر مجموعه دیگری هستش  و اینکه الگوریتمها زیر مجموعه کدومشون هستن

----------

